# ESHPA/OFLBA Summer Picnic July 19, 2014



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

All are welcome to come to the Empire State Honey Producers Association Annual Summer Picnic at Tinker Nature Park in Pittsford,NY, this Saturday, for a picnic and to hear a couple of talks, one on Mead Making, the other on Preparing Honey for Showing. It would be wonderful to see beesource friends at this fun time gathering.

More information, such as details and directions, can be found at eshpa's website found at eshpa.org.

Hoping to see you there.


----------

